# TBD's



## bcnewe2 (Jun 13, 2014)

We are now treating Jesse for TBD's. (tick borne diseases) the vet didn't feel the need to do a tick panel, but from her symptoms decided the  best course of action is to treat with Doxy for 2 weeks. If I see improvement,  we will continue with doxy for another 2-3 weeks.
She has lost some weight and is not moving around like she should for her age.  I was using Preventic collars, didn't even begin to touch the ticks that were on her. She comes up to the house every night for our nightly tick pick.  She enjoys it...I hate it! But I pick 10 plus ticks off her a night.  Some dead, some moving around like they aren't effected by the collar at all.  She now has a Seresto collar on. Hopefully it will work better than the other collar.

NO fleas, just loaded with ticks.
Waiting on some quinines to hatch. Hopefully they will make a dent in our tick population.
What is anyone else using for tick prevention that seems to be working? 

Doxy...2 weeks for a 75lb dog, $87 dollars.  HRUMPH....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2014)

EEEEWWWWW............. I HATE TICKS!!


----------



## Melanie (Jun 14, 2014)

I have been using frontline on my 2 Great Pyrenees.  I only use it if I see there is a problem but this year ticks are out of control in my area.  My poor pups had several very engorged ticks before I noticed there was a problem because of their fluffiness.  I have not had a problem since I applied the frontline several weeks ago.  I will not apply again unless I see a problem because it is very pricey.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Frontline is no longer working here. Neither are most topicals, at least for fleas which most are used to repel both.
I resorted to Comfortis last year for our flea issues but didn't have many ticks. Only after trying everything else my vet offered. 
I wish frontline still worked for us. It was easier back then.
I do think the lgd, being outside 24/7 are more exposed than our other dogs. DH thinks some of the other things have worked and she'd have even more ticks on her with nothing.

Also wanted to add that I've used a Seresto collar on her for about 4 days now. It's working, no ticks for 2 nights now and limited for the first 2 nights.
I hate that I am forced to use something so strong.
And a 2nd side note. Jesse is responding to the Doxy. She is way more active and you can tell by just looking at her that she is feeling better. I'm sorry I waited so long second guessing myself.


----------



## Melanie (Jun 18, 2014)

My Vet told me frontline would not take care of fleas but for my area this year seems to be a tick year, not a flea year.  Amazingly, I have not found any fleas on my animals.  Unfortunately, I had to pull a tick off one of my 6 month old ND kids today.  I really hope they do not start becoming a problem with the goats.  
I am glad she is feeling better!!!


----------

